# Crazy Saturday



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Left Orange Beach and headed SW to some tanks about 25-30 miles out. Started dropping a combo of live LYs and frozen cigs. Tons of small snapper and 2 nice mangroves. One was about 20”. Hooked up on something much bigger that came to the surface and ran. Boated a 32”cobia and released it. Minutes later I hook up with another. After a 15min battle, we boated our first keeper cobia atan estimated 40lbs. We ended up movingto another set of tanks about 29 miles out and landed a few more snapper. Then the day turned to shit. Another boat was fishing one of the tanks about 100y away and decided to move toward us. We continued to fish thinking it was going to be a typical snapper season situation where another boat moves right on you. Well, he kept coming and didn’t stop. We had 3 lines down and we started yelling/waving at this guy to no avail. I clearly remember this guy looking down at his electronics and not paying attention forward. In stunned disbelieve, I tried to maneuver but it was too late. The boat struck us right on the engine cowling and we were DIW. Not sure what the damage is but she wouldn’t fire up and was making a strange noise when I turned the key. It was clear my engine wasn’t going to start so I called for assistance on ch16 and the CG assisted us with a call to Seatow. Very glad we have a membership! I have to say, we were very impressed with the professionalism of the CG and Seatow.We were in good hands for sure. It took a few hours for Seatow but all was well and we made it back around 6pm. For now, we have an interesting ordeal ahead of us with insurance, CG and the owners of the other boat. I’m not sure what the damage to our motor consists of but the cowling is cracked and the impact appears to be on the high side of the block and the flywheel, pulleys, timingbelt area and who know what else. I’ll let the experts determine that later.

We ended up with 1 big cobia, 2 mangroves and 1red snapper and a broken engine. Grateful we made it back without injuries! What a day!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dam, the ole snapper frenzy is not my favorite time of the year! Glad you guys are safe in port.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks! I hear ya. I'm not a fan of it either. This was my wife's friend's first offshore trip. Talk about an experience! I'm looking forward to the fall/winter. Hopefully we have a working boat by then.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad your ok Paco. Never underestimate the incompetence of others.
Crazy for sure.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Joey, I thought of you when we got hooked up to Seatow LOL! Maybe this will be the nail in the coffin for offshore and I'll start fishing with you. 


thanks!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

29 miles offshore with millions of square miles of Gulf to fish and this guy runs into you, amazing and unbelievable.
Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

We passed you about 10 miles out of OB. We presumed you had mechanical problems and were in good hands with SeaTow. I know, I've been there taking the same ride in. They are a great service! Glad to hear that it was just boat/motor damage and everyone was alright. Stay safe and Tight Lines!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Xpac said:


> Joey, I thought of you when we got hooked up to Seatow LOL! Maybe this will be the nail in the coffin for offshore and I'll start fishing with you.
> 
> 
> thanks!


Buddy you got a seat in my boat any time you want it. Glad y’all are ok. That’s all that really matters.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Joey, it's been too long. We need to get up for sure. 
Thanks!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that is strange for sure! I always forget to video such happenings, and regret not having the evidence. Maybe it's time to buy a flare gun for such emergencies. One across (or through) the bow maybe.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*The guy Left ?*

I just cannot believe the guy who hit you would actually leave while you were dead in the water ! I fished a Lobster Boat offshore in New England for over twenty years and we (meaning any commercial guy) would never leave anybody regardless of why in the ocean. No way. Even if you didn't want the guy to tow you I can't imagine leaving anyone offshore until assistance came. You are too kind. Best to you and hope it is a simple fix. I hope you don't get the bill.......


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Dang glad everybody is safe and sound. Sounds like time for Alabama Hammer to permanently remove the idiot from the water. Don't let him stray you from the water.


I bought one of those $6 airhorns a couple of weeks ago on sale at Half Hitch and already used the thing 3 times on waverunners avoiding some near hits. It's amazing all the people who unaware of their surroundings and always looking down like they're checking their cell phones or something.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks k-p.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

good idea


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

holy moly. that blows.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Where you on the "Green Machine"?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you sure it was negligence and not intentional or gross negligence as in an intoxicated or under influence boater or angry that "you were on his spot"?....especially in light of the way the lady acted? Just my .2 cents but I would delete this thread if you're contemplating litigation or at the very least not say anything more. Didn't mean to suggest airhorn would have helped in your situation either just meant that your accident doesn't surprise me with going ons lately. again, glad you're safe! 


...today pontoon boat drifting out pass with nobody on it...its nuts out there


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Not on Green Machine. Thought I heard that name on ch16.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

K-P we were fishing public tanks. 
Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Involved in a two vessel collision on Sat. with the GM DIW. Glad your safe!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Xpac said:


> Thanks! I hear ya. I'm not a fan of it either. This was my wife's friend's first offshore trip. Talk about an experience! I'm looking forward to the fall/winter. Hopefully we have a working boat by then.


Yep, put the cover over the boat yesterday, may not take it off till September!


----------

